# Drum eatin' shark



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I hear there's a shark eatin' the big drum as they're being reeled in at the Point???


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

A shark will take a shot at anything... 
But the only times I see Drum get chopped is when the fisherman does not have the proper tools to land that Drum.. instead of fighting it until its near dead..


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Follow up question*

Puppy Mullet can you please elaborate more on what "the proper tools" are in landing a drum in the surf. 

Thanks,

Tarp


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

not a 9ft ugly stick with 10lb mono and a #2 longshank spot hook someone decided to keep the spot on instead of reel in?


hows my guess PM


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

NTKG said:


> not a 9ft ugly stick with 10lb mono and a #2 longshank spot hook someone decided to keep the spot on instead of reel in?
> 
> 
> hows my guess PM


Almost....
But the spinning reel must be held on top of the rod and cranked backward...

Tarponman. tools would be at least 17# mono and a rod and reel thats up to the task..


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

yeah thats bad but i've got a worse one........penn long beach or something similar, guy and his daughter alternate with it, he fishes it normal, she fishes it like a spinning reel. oh and did i mention they leave the clicker on ALL the time? apparently the only way they can keep it from backlashing when DROPPING it straight down is to have the clicker on. its doubly worse cause they are near the end of the pier where we are king fishing. I even turned the clicker off for them cause i thought maybe they didn't know how, and they turned it back on.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i still to this day dont understand the upside down & backwards spinning reel people.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

my uncle does the upside down/backwards thing but hes the only peson ive seen actually do a decent cast with it.(120 yards)what i hate is when people cast withthe clicker on. i was down in avon this summer and jerry,corky and few others including myself were king riggin and some guy has a nice custom rod and a penn 975 and he throws off the side with th licker on.the he rreeled in wit it on..i hate that.he did it like 3 times then someone turned it if for him.but he turned it back on.funny cuz after a while it had ground down and you could barelt hear it.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

bluerunner said:


> yeah thats bad but i've got a worse one........penn long beach or something similar, guy and his daughter alternate with it, he fishes it normal, she fishes it like a spinning reel. oh and did i mention they leave the clicker on ALL the time? apparently the only way they can keep it from backlashing when DROPPING it straight down is to have the clicker on. its doubly worse cause they are near the end of the pier where we are king fishing. I even turned the clicker off for them cause i thought maybe they didn't know how, and they turned it back on.


Hum, sounds familer


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

uncdub13 said:


> i still to this day dont understand the upside down & backwards spinning reel people.


yeah I get a kick out of seeing people do that. I think some just don't know better. They may have at some previous time fished with an old Zebco spincast which is cranked with the reel on top and they just figure , hey the reel goes on top. which of course makes it necessary to crank backwards. 

Awkward looking as all get out LMAO

Just one possibility.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

what gets me is you show em how to reel it forward and they continue reelin it backwards.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

you guys should come up to rudee inlet here in virginia beach, when the spot are running, you would be a minority if you use a spinning rod the correct way. I dont get it? once I saw a guy and his son fising, the dad hands the rod over to his son after casting it out, the son starts reeling it in CORRECTLY, and his dad stops him and tells him he is doing it wrong, then shows him how he is supposed to do it (upside down reeling backwards) I wanted to step in and help the poor kid out,but it was not my place to do so.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

rockhead said:


> you guys should come up to rudee inlet here in virginia beach, when the spot are running, you would be a minority if you use a spinning rod the correct way. I dont get it? once I saw a guy and his son fising, the dad hands the rod over to his son after casting it out, the son starts reeling it in CORRECTLY, and his dad stops him and tells him he is doing it wrong, then shows him how he is supposed to do it (upside down reeling backwards) I wanted to step in and help the poor kid out,but it was not my place to do so.



Yep see it at the driving range too, watch someone who can't swing worth a lick giving advice to anyone willing to listen. Im sure clinder knows about that as well.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I was observing a guy fishing "backwards" with a spinning reel on the beach one day. During his cast, he would hold the line like normal with his right index finger (left hand retreive spinner), open the bail and let it fling. He'd then spike the rod in the holder and reel in the slack with this left hand - like normal. But as soon as he got a hit and started to reel in, he'd turn the dang thing upside down and start crankin' back-a**wards. My conclusion was that he thought he needs his strongest arm to crank in that spot or blowfish.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

haha, i wonder if he knew how to switch the handle to the other side. i just laugh when you see someone struggling to balance the reel on top of the rod while cranking backwards, when all they need to do is take a look around and see most others doing it correctly. or maybe they think everyone ELSE is wrong.

who knows, i'm just killing time til i can fish this afternoon..


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*surfcat*

your right surf cat nothin like advice from a shanker!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Those must have been some dang big spots and croakers. Couldn't the guy just switch the handle? 

I love to go down the the pier when the spots are running. People are shoulder to shoulder with someone behind them casting. About 1/2 of the people just left Walmart with their new spot spinning rod and reel enroute to the pier to catch spots. Having no clue how to use the equipment they figure it out by watching the other people winding it backward and upside down. We now have a generation of people fishing upside down and backward. But you know they are having fun catching the h-ell outta spots. To each his own!!!

Ever see anyone with 6 hooks and a bolt for a weight?? I have!!

Mullet


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> my uncle does the upside down/backwards thing but hes the only peson ive seen actually do a decent cast with it.(120 yards)what i hate is when people cast withthe clicker on. i was down in avon this summer and jerry,corky and few others including myself were king riggin and some guy has a nice custom rod and a penn 975 and he throws off the side with th licker on.the he rreeled in wit it on..i hate that.he did it like 3 times then someone turned it if for him.but he turned it back on.funny cuz after a while it had ground down and you could barelt hear it.


they turn the clicker back on because thats the only way they can keep it from backlashing


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

I have used bolts, old spark plugs or anything for weight. Did not have money to buy lead. The fish don't know no difference.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

But have you ever used a car key? I have!


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

If you ever used a spark plug for a sinker, you MIGHT be a red neck! 

makes me miss grand pa..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Puppy Mullet said:


> If you ever used a spark plug for a sinker, you MIGHT be a red neck!
> 
> makes me miss grand pa..


 When you's catfishin,catchin,and gettin in the snags once and a while,and ya run outta sinkers,ya gotta do sumpthin..   

YES,I own up to it Emanuel,I have used keys..


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

about the six hooks thing finger mullet..it works.if anyone saw me on rodanthe pier this summer i had a rod out almost always that had a sabiki or six gold hooks and i put bwfb on every one.id bring in 2-5 spot almost every cast that i used it.when the bait was gone blues /grass shad/ bar jacks would hit the gold hooks....its the best bait catchin system outhere.put a sting silver on the bottom and ull catch squid blues spanish flounder ribbonfish....i know it looks stupid having 6 hooks but i filled up CEs ,Russels and my bucket....


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

gosh...please try to help these people...upsidedown...whole bloodworm etc...you started as a no nothing...someone helped you...and it might pay off big time...the guy may own a car shop that fixes your car for the price of the parts...(  )...teach and you will be rewarded...even if its just self satisfaction...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

http://www.reddrumtackle.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5019


Hers the link to the pick whatever it was it ahad a 10 1/2 bite on it... JAM


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

throw the head back out and wait!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I agree you gotta help the tourons, because, hell, I was one once! Believe it or not!  

The ones who drive me nuts are the ones who have no idea what they're doing but pretend they do. If they want help and are nice about it, I'll show them a few tricks of the trade and they might even catch some fish as well. It's just when they're arrogant and rude, then we've got problems.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

uncdub13 said:


> throw the head back out and wait!


Oh, yeah! If you have the tackle for it.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*Jam*

were did that happen with that drum??? ten and a half inch knife??huh??


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Big Biter shark choooomp ... One bite and there goes your paper work.. @ the point friend of mine Al Old Mullet Breath COllier.... 10 and 1/2 bite section. fromt he shark ... JAM


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

JAM
I saw that biter pic on RDT a few weeks back - what was that? 5? 5.5 foot? What was the bite section on that bigun?


----------

